# aluminum t-top cleaning



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

what do you suggest I use to clean some slight oxidation off my t-top.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

FLITZ OR MOTHERS:toast


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

3m superduty polishing compound buffed on with old sweat socks!!:mmmbeer


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I recommend you pay someone to do it and then make them use woody wax. Apply it with bronze wool and let it sit for an hour to a couple days. Then polish it with the bronze wool till the oxidization comes off. Afterwards, for sure use the WW protectant. It's expensive, but it keeps the stuff looking great and I can't even imagine what Mr. Scallon would charge me to replace my tower and don't want to know, but I HATE oxidization!





















OK, maybe I'm an idiot, but how do I brows my pix using he insert pix icon??????????????


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *
> 
> OK, maybe I'm an idiot, but how do I brows my pix using he insert pix icon??????????????*


*

Click the little button that says "Insert Image" It looks like mountains/triangles with a red dot. Browse to your picture on your computer using the"Browse" button,then choose the picture on your computer, then click "Add Picture". It will resize and post the picture where your cursor is at.

See my picutre posting instructions here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic1043-3-1.aspx

Jon*


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I would try stay away from anything that has any sort of abrasives in the compound mix. Other wise you could end up taking the rest of the anodizing of in the same area. I would get hold a air pencil grinder, or a dremel tool. They sell those tiny buffing wheels. That with a good compound and you be able to minimize your area where you are polishing. Of course this would also depend on how many corrison areas you are trying to take care of. Once you get all the pitting taken care of, then you want to top that off with some Woody Wax, or Rupp Aluma Guard. Just remember that one application doesn't take care of the problem. It will come back if you don't do it with some regularity._


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

When aluminum is made, it forms a "skin" or outer layer. Abrasive cleaning will remove this layer. You do not need to remove this layer. After this layer gets removed;You will notice your hands & clothes getting black stuff on them. Only way to make it quit getting black on clothes is to spray with a clear, then that only lasts a year or so,,


----------

